# ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB DALLAS EST. 1981 30th Anniversary Picnic



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: JUST GOT WORD TODAY.... SEEMS LIKE WE WILL BE HAVING A LOT OF "OLD SCHOOL ROYAL CLASSICS" ATTENDING THE "30TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC" !!

SO IF YOU USE TO HANG WITH THE "ROYAL CLASSICS" BACK IN THE DAY...YOU MIGHT WANT TO COME AND CHILL WITH ALL THE "OLD SCHOOL'RS" !!!!!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Apr 12 2011, 03:05 PM~20321475
> *:thumbsup:  JUST GOT WORD TODAY.... SEEMS LIKE WE WILL BE HAVING A LOT OF "OLD SCHOOL ROYAL CLASSICS" ATTENDING THE "30TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC" !!
> 
> SO IF YOU USE TO HANG WITH THE "ROYAL CLASSICS" BACK IN THE DAY...YOU MIGHT WANT TO COME AND CHILL WITH ALL THE "OLD SCHOOL'RS" !!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

Trip to:
1428 S Merrifield Rd
Dallas, TX, 75211
28.78 miles
36 minutes


FROM:
Fort Worth, TX 

1. Merge onto I-35W N via the ramp on the LEFT. go 0.7 mi

2. Merge onto I-30 E / SUPER BOWL HWY / TOM LANDRY HWY via EXIT 51C toward DALLAS. go 24.1 mi

3. Merge onto TX-12-LOOP S via EXIT 38. go 1.0 mi
total 26.7 mi 26.7 mi 1 minute Hide Row

4. Take the exit toward TX-180 / DAVIS ST / JEFFERSON BLVD WEST. go 0.2 mi
total 27.0 mi 27.0 mi Hide Row

5. Stay STRAIGHT to go onto N WALTON WALKER BLVD. go 0.3 mi
total 27.2 mi 27.2 mi Hide Row

6. Take the 1st RIGHT onto W DAVIS ST / TX-180 W.
If you reach W JEFFERSON BLVD you've gone about 0.1 miles too far
go 0.1 mi
total 27.3 mi 27.3 mi Hide Row

7. Take the 1st LEFT onto N MERRIFIELD RD.
If you are on E MAIN ST and reach MIMOSA AVE you've gone about 1.0 mile too far
go 1.4 mi
total 28.8 mi 28.8 mi 2 minutes Hide Row

8. 1428 S MERRIFIELD RD is on the LEFT.
Your destination is just past SPORTSMANS PKWY
If you reach MOUNTAIN CREEK PKWY you've gone about 0.6 miles too far
28.8 mi Hide Row
1428 S Merrifield Rd
Dallas, TX 75211


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for Royal Classics, gonna try to get out there homies


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 12 2011, 04:15 PM~20321972
> *Bump for Royal Classics, gonna try to get out there homies
> *


ALREADY BRO HOPE TO SEE ALL OF G . T. THERE!!! THANKS HOMIES !! ***** THA PREZ WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A G O O D T I M E !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

Whats up Lay it Lowers hope to see everybody out at the picnic hope we have a great turn out..................! MR VP IN THE HOUSE


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 12 2011, 06:15 PM~20321972
> *Bump for Royal Classics, gonna try to get out there homies
> *


AWWWWW READY :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

T.T.T!!!!!!!!!!! GO BIG OR JUST STAY HOME QUE NO !!!! RIDE LOW AND SLOW !! 13'S ALL THE WAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Apr 13 2011, 04:23 PM~20331262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

ITS CONFIRMED !!! ALONG WITH THE "ROYAL CLASSICS " OFFICIAL "DJ OSO"

LADY V FROM KNON WILL BE JAM'N AT THE .......

"ROYAL CLASSICS"
30TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC




:h5:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RC PREZ '64_@Apr 13 2011, 05:48 PM~20332048
> *ITS CONFIRMED !!! ALONG WITH THE "ROYAL CLASSICS " OFFICIAL "DJ OSO"
> 
> LADY V FROM KNON WILL BE JAM'N AT THE .......
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

BUMP BUMP BUMP !!!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Apr 15 2011, 06:32 AM~20344460
> *  BUMP BUMP BUMP !!!
> *


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

Already homies can't wait


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

ESTILO will be there homies


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 15 2011, 06:40 PM~20348498
> *Already homies can't wait
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Apr 15 2011, 07:18 PM~20348777
> *ESTILO will be there homies
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 15 2011, 06:40 PM~20348498
> *Already homies can't wait
> *


x2 vato going to be nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: DONT 4 GET HOPP 4 BEER 3CASES 1ST 2 CASES 2ND 1CASE3RD


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

WHO READY????


----------



## flaco39 (Apr 20, 2011)

Orale


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump! ttt


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

you kno we gonna be there cuz!! :biggrin:


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flaco39_@Apr 19 2011, 07:41 PM~20376728
> *Orale
> *


 welcome to come join us @ the picnic homies. its always nice to see a new car club come out que no.. we got homies coming from S.A also.. thaks fro cking us out ese.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 20 2011, 04:18 PM~20383583
> *you kno we gonna be there cuz!! :biggrin:
> *


QUE NO !!!!!!! IT WONT BE A PARTY WITH OUT D- LOW IN THA CASA... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

T
T
T
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

TTT


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

MOUNTAIN CREEK LAKE 

SUNDAY - MAY 15TH 



3 WEEKS AWAY


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Apr 10 2011, 10:29 PM~20307506
> *1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

WAA SAP PEN ING !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup: 
CowboysLife Will Be There!!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CowboysLife C.C._@Apr 27 2011, 04:31 PM~20433042
> *:thumbsup:
> CowboysLife Will Be There!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: BUMP!!!!


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

10 MORE DAYS


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: BUMP


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

WESTSIDE CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@May 5 2011, 07:52 PM~20493104
> *WESTSIDE CC WILL BE THERE
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Me and my Guys will be there!


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

***** Thanks for coming to the meeting as we put out all who dont make this car show will support your picnic !!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@May 6 2011, 09:19 PM~20500250
> *Me and my Guys will be there!
> *



GREAT


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCDoTt0AgPQ...be_gdata_player



ARE YOU READY FOR SOME ROYAL CLASSICS  :biggrin:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

"ROYAL CLASSICS" WILL BE CELEBRATING "30" YEARS OF LOWRIDING .....

SUNDAY MAY 15TH, 12 NOON - 6PM....MOUNTAIN CREEK LAKE BY THE THE BASBALL DIAMONDS !! 

COME OUT AND CHILL WITH THE OLD SCHOOL'RS !!!


DJ OSO "ROYAL CLASSICS"
DJ LADY V - KNON 
DTA - WILL BE PERFORMING 

POP LOCK / BREAK DANCING CONTEST

TUG A WAR
VOLLEYBALL

HOPPING FOR BEER !!

" KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL "


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211
ROYAL CLASSICS C.C. 30th ANNIVERSARY PICNIC


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@May 9 2011, 11:45 AM~20514656
> *"ROYAL CLASSICS" WILL BE CELEBRATING "30" YEARS OF LOWRIDING .....
> 
> SUNDAY MAY 15TH,  12 NOON - 6PM....MOUNTAIN CREEK LAKE BY THE THE BASBALL DIAMONDS !!
> ...


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@May 3 2011, 01:17 PM~20475832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :drama:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@May 3 2011, 12:17 PM~20475832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Low 4 Life will be there...can't wait.


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin: VETERANOS WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@May 11 2011, 07:34 AM~20528758
> *Low 4 Life will be there...can't wait.
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING FORWARD TO IT HOMIE


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 5WINDOW49PU_@May 11 2011, 04:40 PM~20532129
> *:biggrin: VETERANOS WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:
> *



ORALE HOMIE, ALOT OF OLD SCHOOL'RS WILL BE THERE. ITS GOING TO BE NICE HAVING ALL THE HOMIES OUT THERE CHILL'N !


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@May 3 2011, 01:17 PM~20475832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :run: :drama:


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

:banghead: 
I have 2 work sat n sun 
no way out! I've try all week


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by singlepump64_@May 11 2011, 06:11 PM~20532718
> * :banghead:
> I have 2 work sat n sun
> no way out! I've try all week
> *



ARENT YOU :barf:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

WESTSIDE CC will be there


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@May 11 2011, 10:56 PM~20534228
> *WESTSIDE CC will be there
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: 


PRETTY WEATHER FOR THE WEEKEND !!!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@May 13 2011, 07:10 AM~20544507
> *:thumbsup:
> PRETTY WEATHER FOR THE WEEKEND !!!
> *


YES MA'AM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

*WHO'S READY TO GRILL N CHILL TOMORROW...... :thumbsup: *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

PICS


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Any pics guys??I missed this one.We wer workin!!!  :uh:  :uh:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yo ***** , we had a damn good time  at the Royal Classics picnic. Ghetto Dreams car club all agreed it was a very great day to be out at Mountain Creek . The park was very packed and the DJ did her thang , congrats to you and the rest of the Royal Classics club 

Armando 
Ghetto Dreams cc.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tcOd2J8Rw4...be_gdata_player






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeIMfMcLi8w...be_gdata_player






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpXqrmBJF-I...be_gdata_player






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNDj_ZAJJfE...e_gdata_player 


Old school hopping way before 3-4 ton springs , 10-12 batteries and Adex dumps


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

orale Jose,,,post dem pix homie,,,,saw u clicking away with that camera of yours...u got a good eye for taking pix!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONE9SIX5_@May 16 2011, 10:11 AM~20562667
> *orale Jose,,,post dem pix homie,,,,saw u clicking away with that camera of yours...u got a good eye for taking pix!! :thumbsup:
> *


 Here you go guys!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

More pics tomorrow!!!!!! at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

nice pics bro...apprciate it! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

" ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB "


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB" 30TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC 1981-2011

OUR MISSION WAS ACCOMPLISHED WITH HAVING ALL THE "OG" PRESIDENTS IN ATTENDANCE ON THIS SPECIAL DAY....

FOUNDER - JACOB MARTINEZ
2ND PREZ - BETO VELASQUEZ
3RD PREZ - ANDY RODRIGUEZ
4TH PREZ - ROY ESQUIBEL (WIFE ROSA ESQUIBEL)
5TH PREZ - TOM ELLICKSON
6TH / CURRENT PREZ- ***** VALDEZ 

IT WAS AN EVENTFUL DAY SEEING SO MANY "OG MEMBERS" SHOW UP FROM THE DATES OF 1981 - 2011...

THE "ROYAL CLASSICS" WOULD LIKE TO GIVE THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED LOVE ON OUR SPECIAL DAY ....

JOKERZ
COWBOYS LIFE
LOW 4 LYFE

THESE 3 CAR CLUBS WERE THE EARLY BIRDS AND BEAT THE ROYAL CLASSICS TO THE PARK...

DALLAS LOWRIDERS
LA FAMILIA
INSANITY
PRINCIPALES
TRAFFIC
MAJESTICS DFW
MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS
LIMITED EDITION
WESTSIDE
MAJESTIX "ROLLING 60'S"
ESTILO
ROLLERZ ONLY "DALLAS"
ROLLERZ ONLY "FORT WORTH"
VETERANOS
ROYAL IMAGE
MYSTIC DREAMS
KINGZ
D'TOWN BOMBS
TEXAS RANFLAS
FROST CUSTOMS
TORRES EMPIRE
OAK CLIFF C.C.
ROLLING SOLO
ENVYUS
STRICKLY BUSINESS
LO LOWS
GORILLAS ONLY
DUKES
DIAMOND CITY
PURO PA DELANTE
GHETTO DREAMS
FORGIVEN 
TIEMPOS LOCOS 
UNIDOZ
SUBLIMINAL
PRESIDENTEZ
CHRISTOLOGY
SUPERIOR C.C.
LOUIE & KATHI MORA (SAN ANTONIO)


SPECIAL THANKS TO...
DJ OSO "ROYAL CLASSICS"
DJ LADY V "KNON"
DTA
CHRIS TORRES "LA FAMILIA"
JOSE TENORIO "PHOTOGRAPHY"
ERIC EALBA "TEXAS FINEST"
OFFICER JUAN CARRANZA
OFFICER EDWARD REYES

"HOPPERS" - THANKS FOR KEEP'N IT "OLD SCHOOL"

LO LOWS
ESTILO
ROYAL IMAGE


HOPE WE HAVE ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT ATTENDED....IF YOUR NAME IS NOT ABOVE AND YOU WERE THERE, THANKS TO YOU ALSO...IT WAS A VERY BUSY DAY AND HARD TO KEEP UP WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS ROLL'N IN...

WE HAD WELL OVER 1500 PEOPLE CHILL'N AT THE PARK ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON...

WHAT MORE CAN A "OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB" ASK FOR


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONE9SIX5_@May 17 2011, 06:25 AM~20569328
> *nice pics bro...apprciate it! :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks homie!


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

nice pix! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

We had a good time great picnics much probs to u guys.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice pics joe :thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: PICS !!


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

:biggrin: VERY NICE PIC'S BRO !!!!!!!!!! KEEP THEM COMING VATO....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

PICNIC LOOK BAD ASS!  RC getting down.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 19 2011, 07:49 PM~20589427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

:drama: WAITING FOR MORE PICS..


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RC PREZ '64_@May 20 2011, 09:16 PM~20596927
> *:drama:  WAITING FOR MORE PICS..
> *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

:biggrin: bad ass bro thanks


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

GREAT PICS JOSE


----------



## DUKES CC DFW (May 24, 2011)

Firme pics ..firme picnic...ttt


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@May 24 2011, 10:53 AM~20618417
> *GREAT PICS JOSE
> *


 Thanks homie! Still more to come!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice pics homie


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@May 25 2011, 01:01 AM~20624167
> *:thumbsup: nice pics homie
> *


 Thanks homie!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

DAMN HUGE PICNIC !!!! THANK'S FOR ALL OF THE SUPPORT FROM ULA AND ULC HOMIES FOR LIFE!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

*more pics*


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

BADASS PIC'S :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: ....


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------

